# Reproductores de mp3



## nazareno (Jun 30, 2007)

HOla a todos, tengo un pregunta quizas muy simple para ustedes, pero no para mi, ya que no se nada de lectronica ni audio. el tema es el siguiente me voy a comprar un Reproductor de mp3:¿Qué marca y modelo me recomiendan? ¿Qué es la potencia de salida?, tengo en vista un modelo de Philips el SA-2315, que tiene una potencia de salida de (rsm) 2x3mW, ¿es mucho eso o poco?
les pido por favor si alguien es tan amable de asesorarme y contestarme.
DESDE ya muchas gracias!


----------



## Pablo16 (Jun 30, 2007)

Pues yo creo que no deberias dejarte llevar por la potencia de salida, a fin de cuentas vas a usar audifonos, para eso ndab bien de potencia, para un reproductor mp3 yo me fijaria mas en aspectos como la capacidad, el tamaño, la funcionalidad y aspectos como esos. Saludos


----------



## alco79ar (Jun 30, 2007)

yo creo que si es de philips es de buen sonido y calidad, tiene 1gb de capacidad que para mi es poco, yo soy de meter mucha musica y ademas este reproductor es pendrive tambien podes llenarlo de datos cdo vas al cyber, y otra cosa, si lo usas mucho se te va a ir mucho en pilas.
Saludos


----------



## nazareno (Jul 10, 2007)

Gracias! por su tiempo, obte por comprarme un philips con bateria recargable de un 1GB.
lo voy a usar solo para escuchar musica.
chau


----------



## gaston sj (Jul 16, 2007)

desde cuando un reproductor de mp3 es un elemento de salida?


----------

